# Blister ID



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2018)

This started as a small blister after we were in the woods one day. She has popped it twice and kept getting bigger. A lot bigger. Got any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

You sure that`s not a brown recluse spider bite?


----------



## FOLES55 (Oct 10, 2018)

Go to the doctor if it’s not healing, that’s all I know to do.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks like poison oak or ivy to me.. At least that's how mine looks.  Don't intentionally pop. You up the risk of staph infection.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> You sure that`s not a brown recluse spider bite?



That was my fear. It would be her second.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2018)

oops1 said:


> Looks like poison oak or ivy to me.. At least that's how mine looks.  Don't intentionally pop. You up the risk of staph infection.



Mine always came up like a rash of blisters. Not one big one. She is thin skinned?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2018)

Like Nic said looks like a spider bite


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 10, 2018)

A brown recluse bite will turn purple and requires medical attention to stop.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mine always came up like a rash of blisters. Not one big one. She is thin skinned?



Mine gets more and more severe each time I get it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 10, 2018)

Very well may be a brown fiddler bite. There nothing to play with for sure.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks for the input tonight with what is coming your way. Hope you all are safe. 
What would be your suggestion of Drs without beating around the bush. Hospital?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2018)

She doesn't have a fever and it just busted on its own. Sure looks like a burn to me but we applied fresh aloe that evening and it didn't help. If it's not drying up by the morning we will hit someone's doors.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 16, 2018)

Weird but it doesn't look red or purple beyond the blister like a spider bite would. Most insect bites are red around the bump or blister. I've never seen a poison oak/ivy blister that big and single. 

Found this thread on blister beetles but hers not that yellow. Yeah I think I'd head to a doctor tomorrow if it's not any better.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/any-body-know-about-blister-beetles.895915/


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 16, 2018)

Poison sumac. Oils are far more potent than ivy or oak. Causes painful blisters and will erupt. Hangs around forever.

Got into it on a vacant lot brush mowing. Left a blister the length of my forearm where contacted the cut stem.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 16, 2018)

She didnt touch giant hogweed thinking  flowers wete pretty did she? Terribly toxic. Bad blisters. Lucky to only have one spot if hogweed.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 16, 2018)

I vote sumac. Ate me up this summer.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 16, 2018)

Here is someone who got just one big blister from she thinks poison oak/ivy or sumac;

https://wordcounter.wordpress.com/category/poison-ivy/


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 17, 2018)

Sure could have been sumac. We were clearing trails. This was a couple of days ago after it busted. No more signs of it spreading or deteriorating. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 17, 2018)

The sap/oil? We cut up a tree that had fallen at camp. I got the sap from a vine on me. It did the same thing. After a few days of it getting worse I went to the doc and he gave me a steroid pack if I remember right


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 7, 2018)

Update. She has had multiple blisters show up on different fingers, now toes. Three physicians say they have no clue. BP medication side effect? The blisters are not painful. I thought chemical allergy as she is in contact with barbicide almost daily. But not her feet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2018)

That looks like a burn.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> That looks like a burn.



I agree. What I first thought. It is becoming worrisome now.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 7, 2018)

Skin has two sides. It reacts on the outside to something it touches. On the inside to something ingested.

The active oil in poison ivy/sumac/oak can be spread by touching the blister and will show the reaction at another site and the secondary reaction can occur days later. The active oil is urushiol. A person allergic to it can react differently each contact and sensitivity can change with time and/or multiple exposures. The reaction doesn't spread but the oli can be be moved from place to place. Some are so sensitive that they can not touch clothes that have absorbed the oil after multiple washings. And they can react months and years later. Urushiol can be very nasty.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 8, 2018)

NOYDB said:


> Skin has two sides. It reacts on the outside to something it touches. On the inside to something ingested.
> 
> The active oil in poison ivy/sumac/oak can be spread by touching the blister and will show the reaction at another site and the secondary reaction can occur days later. The active oil is urushiol. A person allergic to it can react differently each contact and sensitivity can change with time and/or multiple exposures. The reaction doesn't spread but the oli can be be moved from place to place. Some are so sensitive that they can not touch clothes that have absorbed the oil after multiple washings. And they can react months and years later. Urushiol can be very nasty.



Great information. Thank you.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 8, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> I vote sumac. Ate me up this summer.



Are you over it?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 7, 2019)

Her hands look awful now. Haven't even wanted to ask her to let me take a picture now. Eight doctors later and a dermatologist cutting her hands all up and no answer. Dermatologist said dry skin. Uh, no. She has even mentioned to the dermatologist about poison sumac and they shrugged it off because they don't have a clue. 

Wished my Mom a happy 84th birthday last night and one of the things we talked about was gone are the days of home remedies.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 7, 2019)

Would being bitten by a cat cause something like this? It happened around the same time.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 8, 2019)

Might be an alergic reaction to something.  Had about the same thing happen to me when I worked in Eatonton telephone office.  Didn't happen in any other of the towns that I worked at but was never able to pin it down to any particular thing.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 8, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Would being bitten by a cat cause something like this? It happened around the same time.




Cat scratch fever?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 8, 2019)

georgia357 said:


> Might be an alergic reaction to something.  Had about the same thing happen to me when I worked in Eatonton telephone office.  Didn't happen in any other of the towns that I worked at but was never able to pin it down to any particular thing.



If you don't mind my asking were you on bp meds then? I'm wondering if that could be it but it's not a known side effect.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 8, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Cat scratch fever?



I'm throwing anything thing out here trying to get answers. I heard of it long before it was a song. Just never saw it. True though. The cat attacked her before this started.


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 9, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm throwing anything thing out here trying to get answers. I heard of it long before it was a song. Just never saw it. True though. The cat attacked her before this started.




If the blisters started on the finger where she was bitten/scratched, then it could be a prime suspect...especially with her popping the blisters, this will spread that bacteria.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 9, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> If you don't mind my asking were you on bp meds then? I'm wondering if that could be it but it's not a known side effect.



Yes I was but can't remember which one I was taking at that time.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 9, 2019)

Had a aunt that nearly lost her left hand to cat scratch fever, took nearly a year before doctors got it under control.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 9, 2019)

georgia357 said:


> Yes I was but can't remember which one I was taking at that time.



Thank you


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stroker said:


> Had a aunt that nearly lost her left hand to cat scratch fever, took nearly a year before doctors got it under control.



Would you have any idea of what it is? What they treated her with? Thank you


----------



## Batjack (Feb 9, 2019)

Sorry, when I first saw this I was going to say that it looked like a contact with a "blister beetle" which I know well about. But, then realized it's what 4 months old? IF it had been that, it'd been gone by now, unless all the poke'n and prod'n made it worse.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 9, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Would you have any idea of what it is? What they treated her with? Thank you


 I have no idea. This happened a least 30 years ago and she's been dead probably 15 years. I do remember her calling it cat scratch fever. Hope some doctor can get you some help soon.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 9, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Would you have any idea of what it is? What they treated her with? Thank you



Is she still having issues with her blister?
Getting worse or better?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Is she still having issues with her blister?
> Getting worse or better?



Worse. They keep reoccurring but in different areas. Leaves scarring like a burn. She has had every blood test on the charts and everything comes back negative.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 9, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Worse. They keep reoccurring but in different areas. Leaves scarring like a burn. She has had every blood test on the charts and everything comes back negative.



Is it possible she's allergic to something she's using on a daily basis, which continues to cause them?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 9, 2019)

After three or four months I’d be throwing my wounds in front of a camera asking everyone once the doctors were no help.

Can you update us with a detailed story and everything that has been ruled out so far. Do the wounds heal fast, slow. 
Looking back through this thread we don’t have much to go on except blisters. 
I do pray she finds her relief soon.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 10, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Is it possible she's allergic to something she's using on a daily basis, which continues to cause them?



I'd check this out real good.  Anything painted lately, new kitchen utensils,  etc?


----------



## DAVE (Feb 10, 2019)

A large percentage of cats carry a dangerous bacteria in their mouth, cat bites left untreated can be deadly. If she got bit by a cat you better find a doctor who knows cat bites and all the complications and diseases associated with them.


----------



## TJay (Feb 10, 2019)

Google Pemphigoid, it is a rare autoimmune disorder.  Kind of a longshot but worth a look.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 3, 2019)

Evidently caused by blood pressure medication.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 4, 2019)

Well it's good that y'all now know what's causing it.  How did you figure out what it was?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2019)

georgia357 said:


> Well it's good that y'all now know what's causing it.  How did you figure out what it was?



There was an immediate recall on Losartan because of this and other side effects it causes. Most of which she has tested positive for.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 4, 2019)

Glad y'all have answers now. You would think that would have been a 1st or if not 3rd check to figure that out by a doctor.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Glad y'all have answers now. You would think that would have been a 1st or if not 3rd check to figure that out by a doctor.



You would have thought since every doctor knew what medication she was taking. Sure would have saved a lot of time and money not including some of the procedures she had to endure. Picking up her new meds now. Hopefully all this goes away. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## dixiecutter (Mar 4, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> You would have thought since every doctor knew what medication she was taking. Sure would have saved a lot of time and money not including some of the procedures she had to endure. Picking up her new meds now. Hopefully all this goes away. Thanks for everyone's input.


Great that you got answers, but yes- a sad state of affairs in the medical world anymore. Seems like that would've been diagnosed almost immediately


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> Great that you got answers, but yes- a sad state of affairs in the medical world anymore. Seems like that would've been diagnosed almost immediately



No Dr's were told of the cat bite or ivy at initial consultation. They did blood work. Elevated enzymes, low platelets and hep. Sent to a hep dr that said the results were a false positive? It's just been a snow ball of dr's for every side effect. Then they find a tumor. Also a side effect but not on that list. They say it is benign though.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 3, 2019)

Blisters are still reoccurring even with bp med change. She has been hospitalized three times in the last two weeks for bp 220/114. They think it's her kidney. Maybe the cause of the blisters?


----------



## TJay (Jul 3, 2019)

Man I can't believe you all are still dealing with this.  I hope and pray there will be some positive progress soon!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you all. It is now looking to be she is allergic to iodine. It is used to enhance x-rays. She just had more today but with radioactive shots and not iodine. Total head to hip scan. For cancer but her blood work is fine. Never meant for this thread to go here .


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 7, 2019)

Glad y'all finally have an answer. That had to be scary not knowing the cause.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 8, 2019)

Dang, who would have thought.  Glad y'all found out what was causing it.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 8, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Thank you all. It is now looking to be she is allergic to iodine. It is used to enhance x-rays. She just had more today but with radioactive shots and not iodine. Total head to hip scan. For cancer but her blood work is fine. Never meant for this thread to go here .



I'm sure the doc already warned her but she should be careful eating shellfish. My wife found out that she was allergic to iodine while taking a IV/contrast test. Her throat swelled up so bad she could hardly breath. She gets the same reaction eating certain shellfish. She can't eat red or dark shrimp, nor can she eat scallops. White shrimp, lobster and crabs are ok....apparently they are not high in iodine.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 8, 2019)

DannyW said:


> I'm sure the doc already warned her but she should be careful eating shellfish. My wife found out that she was allergic to iodine while taking a IV/contrast test. Her throat swelled up so bad she could hardly breath. She gets the same reaction eating certain shellfish. She can't eat red or dark shrimp, nor can she eat scallops. White shrimp, lobster and crabs are ok....apparently they are not high in iodine.



We love shellfish. We will watch for signs next time we eat it. Thanks. The doctors actually told her there was no way she could be allergic to iodine. That is what we are dealing with.


----------

